# TTC 18 months....



## sbl

Hi all,
Myself and my husband have been ttc 18 months now!! :cry:
So I what prompted me to post here was this month I had such a strange AF.
My cycle is usually between 29 - 34 days very painful lasts at least 6 days and I loose allot of blood. But this month it didnt come till day 37(which totally got our hopes up) it was light only last 3 days and mainly consisted of brown blood sorry prob TMI :haha:!! I seemed to only have fresh blood while going for a wee. Ever since i've been having cramps and back pain with extreme tiredness!!
Has this happened to anyone else?? I'm thinking maybe cyst???
Hope someone out there has some idea as my doc is USELESS!!!!!
baby dust to all!!
xxxxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww hun,

I didn't want to read & run but I'm afraid I have no idea, our bodies can be so cruel sometimes, why is your doc useless?

xx


----------



## sbl

Thanks hun,
support and understanding is what i'm searching for the most so your reply means allot!!!
My doc just fobs me off all the time as when i was in my teens i got pregnant which ended in MC, so she is just not taking us seriously as she feels and i quote " it will happen in time"!! so frustrating!!! we have booked to see a doc privately and have appointment for next thurs. looking forward to it as it may end in some sort of result be in positvie or negative i just cant take all this not knowing whats going on with me!!
Things have been so difficult recently as my sis, sis in law and mate are all preg!! so happy for them but it just reminds me how its not happening for us!!!
crying and stressed allot...:cry:
xxx


----------



## Lisa40

I really do know how you feel. OH & I have been trying for 2 years now & I started spotting today so I'm a bit down myself. I've made an appt for this Thursday to see the doc so maybe we can support each other through the tests & things.
I don't know if I want them to find something wrong or not, If there's something wrong they might be able to fix it...if there's nothing wrong what do we do??

It's supposed to be sooo natural so why isn't it happening :shrug:

Whereabouts in the world are you?

x


----------



## sbl

god we are so on the same page as just this morn as my hubbie left for work I said the words "its supposed to be the most natural thing in the world"!!! 
TTC is so stressful and every little ache or pain or anything out of the usual is dwelled over!! do u do that or just me???
I think some months i convince myself i have symptoms and then dreaded AF arrives!!! utter disappointment!! 
I'm in ireland!! you??
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi ladies, I'm heading into my 28th month of trying so I totally understand how depressing it can be. We have to try and stay positive and hopefully our time will come, I'd probably have gone nuts ages ago if I didn't keep telling myself that!:haha:
I hope the docs can provide some answers:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Oh yeah, I do that, I was convinced this month cos I had sore boobs, a nosebleed, an achy back... but I guess these things happen to non pregnant ladies too lol

I even take my temperature at random times in the day just to see what it is... not that it tells me anything! aarrggghhhhh

I'm going crazy :wacko: 

I'm from Liverpool so hopefully any treatment can be provided on the NHS, my sis used to live in Dublin and she had to pay 50 euro just for an appt at the docs! it's so wrong.

x


----------



## Lisa40

Toots3495 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm heading into my 28th month of trying so I totally understand how depressing it can be. We have to try and stay positive and hopefully our time will come, I'd probably have gone nuts ages ago if I didn't keep telling myself that!:haha:
> I hope the docs can provide some answers:thumbup:

Hey Toots,

I remember reading the whole of the It fell out thread once, took me about 4 hours lol but it was so funny. Hope you are doing ok, sorry to hear you are still trying. Have you had any luck at the docs?

xx


----------



## sbl

Hi Toots3495
yeah positive is the word all round aint it!!! :haha:
are u using opk's if u dont mind me asking???
xx


----------



## sbl

yes lisa it is absolutely shameful whats going on over here.
my mate has 3 cysts and has been waiting for a year to have them removed.
we'll prob have to pay about 150 euro for private doc next thurs!!
:growlmad:
god yes every month same thing which only leads to disappointment when AF arrives!!
by the way are u using opk's??
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Blimey Lisa 4 hours! Had tests done at hospital which showed that there's nothing wrong with me or oh. They guessed that I'm hostile so I'm just plodding along and hopefully we'll get lucky. Have been offers iui but I'm holding off on that for the time being. Are you seeing your gp on Thursday and hoping he'll refer you to a specialist to see what's going on?
Sbl, I have used opk which show I'm ovulating so that's one good thing:thumbup:. How about you?


----------



## sbl

yeah toots i'm ov alrite:thumbup:
hubbie very worried its him but i have assured him that it could just as easily be me!! or a combination of both!!
which opk's are u using??
x


----------



## Toots3495

My oh was really worried the problem was him but thankfully his results were fine. When we first went for tests I thought that if there was a prob I'd rather it be with me and not him. I think us girls just generally handle things better!
I'm using the cheap opk from amazon, I find they work just fine. I'd like a cbfm but they are quite expensive and I know pretty much my ovulation period now, been monitering everything for long enough now:dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah I use opks too although I have only been using IC. The only ones I have found that worked for me are One step Advanced LH. I used 2 different brands one month using the same urine sample, supposedly the 2 tests were the same strength & I got a positive on 1 and a complete negative with the other brand, not even a faint line. So I am a little confused to be honest, but the Advanced 1 step ones seem to work & coincide with my temperature rise too.

I've already had day 21 bloods taken Toots, I was ill last week & went to the docs & he prescribed me antibiotics so I thought I should mention the (tiny) possibility of being pregnant, but I also told him it had been 2 years, as I was CD21 then, he took bloods & said that if I come on to go back for CD3-5 ones & that he'd also give OH the details to have a SA done & then we'll take it from there I suppose.

So my doc seems fairly helpful at least.

xx


----------



## sbl

Toots
I was using cbopk's but its gotten very costly at this stage about 6months ago boots in ireland had a deal on cbmonitor for like 50 euro and i passed it up thinking i would surely get prego soon!!!! :growlmad: yes i think i wud rather it be me too as i think he would really take it awfully bad. i've heard allot of talk of secondary infertility recently so i'm researching that at the mo in prep for docs visit!
lisa
your lucky your doc is helpful!!:thumbup:
this may sound stupid but i found opk's confusing??any tips?
oh and are either of you taking conception vits??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

yeah I'm taking pregnacare conception & I've got OH on the wellman, they are fairly expensive too at about £20 a month but I guess a baby will cost more haha!
do you have a child already then SBL if you are researching secondary infertility?

& I know this might sound gross, but I keep the opk's to compare how dark the lines are and also I still keep the ones from last month, sometimes though I don't get a complete positive but it may be that the surge is too quick, so if I see a pattern getting darker over a day or 2 & then lighter, I'll assume its about the right time, then I'll try & confirm with cross checking CM and temps too.

So I'm pretty confident I am ovulating, I kind of hope it's me too, but then again :spermy: can be increased in volume & motility by a change of diet which could be easier than trying to fix my eggies. I think my OH will take it in his stride, he's already stopped drinking altogether cos he thinks it could be him, so we'll see.

I'll keep you both posted what happens on Thursday if you like?

xx


----------



## sbl

no lisa i got preg in my teens which i ended in mc at 6 weeks,which is why i think it could secondary.
thanks for the tips on opks just bought some on amazon as cb ones have us broke lol!! yeah i'm taking pregnacare conception too but cant find wellman ones over here. must try new holland and barrett open near me actually!!
yeah keep me posted hun! hopefully it will be good news!!
wish i could get my oh to stop drinking he was at a stag last weekend and is still dying from it! hahaha!!
i've been charting everything but since starting pregnacare vits i've noticed allot more cm, did you get this??
also i read somewhere online some womens cycles got longer when they started taking them but this hasnt happened to me.you???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

My cycles actually got shorter after taking the pregnacare for a while, used to be 30ish days & now they are down to about 26-27 days. I haven't really noticed much of a change in my CM to be honest, I probably need to start paying it a bit more attention :rofl:

Well I did some research on the alcohol and it says that anything more than 6 units a week can have a detrimental effect on the :spermy: and as it takes about 75 days to make a new :spermy: anything he does now can affect the poor little :spermy: 3 months down the line. 

My Oh has only really cut down this last month, I think the 2 year mark has finally hit home, it's why I'm half hoping it's him & that the :spermy: get better over the next 3 months.

I got my wellman from boots, don't know if you could order some online??


----------



## sbl

Oh just in from work and i read him post about alcohol think he's feeling a little guilty now!!:rofl:
i've tried boots over here for them a few times and the girls have said they were getting them in but no sign of them in there. just spotted pregnacare his and hers on amazon for 15 pound gonna purchase!!!
very crampy today in my lower back feel like AF never left and its been gone now a week and half...wth???
I hope pregnacare shorten my cycle like it did yours, i'm very concerned about it being in the average 34 day mark...what do you think??
any ideas of why your spotting or is your af due???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

yeah AF is due tomorrow or Thurs, the spotting is textbook for me so I know she's on her way.

I wouldn't be worried about a 34 day cycle as it is within the normal range, I'd be more worried if they fluctuate a lot, I guess longer cycles are irritating though cos you get less tries.

:hugs: to us all

xx


----------



## sbl

keep me posted on tests and anything else hun!!! 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls,
Lisa I keep my old opk to compare as well:shy:. I've got mine stuck to a4 paper with cd and times and pinned to the inside of the bathroom cabinet!:haha:. Definately keep us posted on your visit to the doc. 
Sbl, with regards to the vits, my oh takes vit c with zinc, multi vit, omega 3 and royal jelly. I take epo, vit c and zinc, folic acid, royal jelly and omega 3. Plus I drink green tea and grapefruit juice. 
Have either of you tried preseed? I'm considering giving it a go but I'm concerned it'll kind of ruin the moment, 'hang on a sec luv while I put my lube in!' :rofl:. But it does appear to be quite successful for a lot of ladies so I guess it's something to consider.


----------



## Lisa40

Morning Toots,

I've tried the preseed, obviously with no luck haha but I've only tried it a couple of times, I didn't tell the OH, you can put it in up to half an hour before :sex: so it can be done sneakily haha.

The only thing is it took OH quite a bit longer to errrr... 'finish' if you know what I mean as it obviously takes away some of the friction, but I guess that's not a bad thing either :rofl:

Don't use as much as it says to though or you'll be swiming in it haha!

Good luck if you try it :dust:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey girls,
I havent tried preseed either but yesterday i spent quite allot of money on amazon :dohh: and i purchased some!! Must hide credit card statement!!:haha:
I really dont like the feel of lube so i think its gonna be a disaster for me!!!
I do drink green tea but i have a stomach ulcer which stops me from drinking fruit juices etc...
I've still got cramps today dunno whats going on with me!! 
Has AF arrived yet lisa??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Not yet sbl, still just a bit of spotting on the tissue when I wipe, although I have had serios :witch: cramps. I just wish she'd hurry up cos I'm off work this week and then I could get my day 3 bloods taken on Friday, if I have to wait till Monday I'll have to tell work about the appt & I'd rather not.

& don't worry, I have hidden many a credit card statement too :rofl:

what is the green tea supposed to do? I don't drink any type of tea.

xx


----------



## sbl

I'm actually not that sure what the green tea does but i do what i'm told!! lol!
I'm its full of antioxidants and all that!!!
I was told give up coffee which I am failing at, coffee cup in hand as we speak!!!
Also I was told blackberries and blueberries are brill for :spermy:!!
I also just found out that my hubbie is still sneakily smoking :growlmad: I gave up 4 months ago!!
Do u suffer from really bad cramps??? i do..so draining!!
did u go anywhere on your hols this year??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww silly hubbie... give him a :ban: & if that doesn't work give him a :grr: and finally a :gun: That'll make him stop!

I went to hong kong earlier this year, I have a friend who lives over there so it was really nice to see her. My Oh is a teacher & so he's been skiing this year already. We hadn't booked anywhere for the summer as we were really hoping to be too pregnant to fly, but I guess thats out of the window lol!

I'm currently studying for a maths degree via the open uni as well as working full time, so any of my days off are generally taken up with that, but I can't concentrate today :dohh:

I'm kind of lucky in that I've never liked the taste of coffee so I didn't have to give it up, & I get the occasional cramps, nothing too bad though, I'm a bit worried cos I have really light periods though, like a max of 2-3 days & I also don't have any underarm hair... weird hey ( I think I must have some hormone defficiency lol)

Are you going on hol this year?
xx


----------



## sbl

I've given him a month to wean himself off..which i think is fair enough, he agreed to it anyway but we'll see!!!!
Yeah we're just back from 3 weeks in spain, was lovely to get some sunshine as the summer here has been totally crap!:growlmad:
ah very good,:thumbup: how far along are you on your course?? 
I'm studying to be a general nurse going into my 2nd year after returning as a mature student hoping to do midwifery as post grad!! Working as a nurses aid at the mo, but my shifts have been seriously cut down!!
No underarm hair!! I would count that to be a lucky thing!!! have u always been like that??
Has your AF always been this way?? your AF is regular???
I've had major issues with AF even ended up taking cyklokapron a few times to stop my bleeding it was so heavy!!
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh 3 weeks in Spain, sounds lovely! I'm in the middle of my second year, got some exams in October which I'm really not looking forward to haha!

I am always in awe of people who do nursing, I really couldn't do it... can't stand sick people and bodily fluids :haha:

Yeah I went the docs when I was 17 cos I hadn't grown any & he told me to go back when I was 21 if I still hadn't.. I never went though cos like you said I thought :happydance: but now I'm wondering why??
& yeah Af has always been very light, I generally only need to use tissue too for the most part or a very thin liner... I'm thinking maybe I don't have enough lining to implant??
& usually about every 26-28 days at the moment, It was about 32-34 days when I came off the pill 2 years ago, but it's got shorter after I started on the pregnacare about a year ago.
Sorry yours are the other way round :hugs:
xx


----------



## sbl

I'm sure you'll do brilliantly in your exams!!:thumbup:
Ah it takes some time to get used to but you do get used to cleaning up bodily fluids after awhile though some mornings i do wretch!!! mainly if i've had a few drinks the night before! :rofl:
Yeah these things dont really bother us when we're not thinking of starting a family anytime soon!! 
Have you been tested for endo if you dont mind me asking???
I really hope pregnacare do shorten my cycle as i am very worried about how long it is!!
Have all the reg hormone balances been checked???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

I've not been checked for anything yet, I've had day 21 bloods taken & as soon as the :witch: hurries up I can go and get day 3-5 ones done. Was gonna wait for them both before getting the results. The docs appt tomorrow is to get the ball rolling on OH :spermy: analysis, so hopefully we'll be able to get all the results together & then see what the next step is.

I couldn't imagine having to deal with bodily fluids while hungover :sick:

how long have you been taking the pregnacare?

xx


----------



## sbl

I've only been taking them 4 months...i was totally in denial for a long time about not getting preg so i wasnt doing much to help it for about a year.
I really hope all your tests go well hun and you and oh can find out whats going on!!
My aunt had endo and she tried everything under the sun to get preg for nearly 10 years, they eventually decided to adopt,they did adopt and the day they signed adoption papers she found she was prego!! and had another after that!!
so i always think of that when i feel down about it all but i really dont want to wait 10 years!!!!
Have you had a scan or anything to see if anything physical can be seen??
I had a misshapen fallopian tube in my teens which miraculously repaired itself over the years!! weird huh??
Is your Oh feeling the pressure?? Mine is, he just rang me from work to tell me his mates gf is preg think i heard a little upset in his voice...:cry:
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww 10 years... I think I would give up by then lol - but then again I thought I'd give up after 2 :haha:

I've not had any scans or anything yet, I did have cervical cancer when I was 22 and I had to have a bit of my cervix removed, so maybe it's something to do with that? who knows, will have to ask the doc.
& yeah thats weird that it repaired itself... cool though :happydance:

I didn't do much for the first year either, really just thought it would just happen no problem, how wrong could I be haha.

OH is doing ok so far I think, he does get very disappointed each month though, I am always worried about him feeling the pressure to :sex: on the right days but this month he said to me... day 12-15 is the best time isn't it... & I was like well usually yeah but don't worry if we aren't in the mood, I don't want you to feel any pressure, but he managed day 10, 12,13,14 and 15 bless him!

Really thought we would have done it this month! ahhh well! :shrug:

Oh & I think you should get yourself a ticker... so I can keep track where you are up to :thumbup:
xx


----------



## sbl

Stupid question....ticker???? lol!! i'm totally new to this so i'm a bit of a thicko!!:haha:
ah hun so sorry to hear of your cancer :hugs:
A friend of a friend has cervical cancer. she wasnt diagnosed for quite some time.
yes i think i will give up after another year!! but we'll prob still be :sex: like mad cause i really dont think i could ever give up. my oh has no probs havin :sex: every nite so i guess i'm pretty lucky but then again some nites i'd rather have a bar of chocolate :rofl:
Fair play to your Oh!!! good job!!:thumbup:
It seems your Oh has for sure been listening to u!! He prob knows more about cycles than some women!!! mines the same sometimes he'll even remind me if i've done a 14 hour shift and i'm not really in the mood he just reminds me how much we want a baby, even if i do fall asleep during conception!! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl: imagine falling asleep during :sex: I think it'd scar OH for life haha!

& thanks, I'm ok now though, had abnormal tests for about 5 years afterwards, but I've been getting normal ones the last few years so hopefully thats the end of it.

The ticker is the thing at the bottom of my posts that says what CD I'm on, you can click my ticker to take you to the site that does them & you can make your own there.

:thumbup:


----------



## sbl

I know I think if i did fall asleep he wouldnt take it so gud!!!
Glad your doing good now hun!! It must be such a relief!! 
Have you tried the pillow under your bum during :sex: ?? 
Will you go on clomid if they offer it to u?? My friend was trying for 3 years but she wasnt ov and now she's due her twins in 3 weeks after 5 cycles of clomid!!
I am a little underweight so i'm worried that is affecting me, cant seem to put weight on...a stupid complaint i know but they said it could regulate me a bit better!
I think some month i dont ov and i've been pretending to myself that i missed it using opk's!
playing mind games with myself, how sad is that!!!!!
did they say that the cancer would affect your chances of conception???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

I probably would take the clomid but I do think I ovulate ok, but maybe the eggies just aren't very good quality. My temperature does seem to rise each month after ov, which is supposed to confirm ov as the progesterone released by the egg increases your temp although I don't always get completely positive opks.
They didn't mention the cancer affecting anything, I didn't need radiotherapy or anything as it was spotted early enough but the nurse did say that my baby might just pop out as there is some cervix missing... I think she was joking, hope so anyway haha.
Ahhh there's your ticker :happydance: 
not long till you ovulate then?? Yeah I've tried pillow under the bum, legs in the air.. The lot :rofl: it is possible that you missed your surge some months, do you take your temps to confirm anything?
Good luck this cycle
:dust:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

& how underweight are you? I'm 5'4" and just over 8 stone so I'm a pretty healthy weight apparently 
xx


----------



## sbl

I would def take the clomid if they gave it to me!! i would take it and run!!!!!! :rofl:
yeah i tested this morn cause i've been having those weird ov like pains but then i've had them since AF left but yet hardly any pain during AF.which is so odd for me!! plenty of :sex: for the next few days!! lol!
No i dont do temps, i prob should start really.... i've been so busy with uni and work but now i'm off i will get down to it!!
Has :witch: arrived yet?? 
I'm 5 2" and 7 stone 6....the smallest i've been since i was about 18 usually around the 8 stone mark!
xx


----------



## Lisa40

I'd say you are a little underweight, but not too bad I suppose, my sister is 5'6" and she only weighed about 7 1/2 stone when she got pregnant with her little boy.
How old are you now?
The temping really helped me to see what was going on, especially on those months that I didn't get a clear opk.
Still no :witch: here.... spotting and cramping has stopped too, but I did get a :bfn: yesterday so I'm pretty sure i'm out.

Just gonna pop out for some lunch now woth the OH but I'll keep you posted on the :witch: & you can keep me posted on all the :sex: :rofl:

If you click on the fertility friend link in my sig you can sign up for it to record your temps if you start taking them, it's a pretty good site and it's free :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sbl

Perfect thanks so much for all the tips!! your a star!!
I'll keep you posted hun!! Enjoy lunch!!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Evening girls, hope you've both had a good day.
Lisa, damn that bfn!! Have you tried drinking pineapple juice cos it's supposed to help strengthen uterine lining? 
Sbl, when I went to the hospital I asked the doc if it made any difference putting a pillow under the hips or legs in the air and she said it makes no difference at all. I still do it though:haha:. I'm 5' 4" (well 5' 3 1/2" but I round up:haha:) and 7 and 1/2 stone and doc told me thats not ideal but ok, she said I mustn't loose any more weight though. It's difficult if you are naturally a smaller person though.
I have spent the day trying to tidy up the garden:dohh:, its been really warm today so that made it even more hard going! 
Have either of you done anything exciting today?


----------



## Lisa40

Evening Toots,

I know - stupid :bfn: although I read this today, it's given me a little more hope (probably false hope but I'm clinging to it haha)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html

It's been a lovely day hasn't it, although I have mainly spent it doing uni work (for doing uni work substitute reading B&B :haha:) where abouts in the world are you Toots?

I will get the OH to get me some pineapple juice tomorrow... must try everything after all :rofl:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey toots!
thats gud to know i've always been told helping gravity along was a must!! always feel like a bit of wally with my legs up in the air like i'm some sort gymnast!! my Ohs favorite thing to do is to try and knock me off balance!! :rofl:

I've been put on a high protein diet to try and gain some weight but nothing seems to be doing the trick, i've always been small apart from when i was born i was 10 pound 4!!!! my poor mum!! lol!! have you tried anything to gain a little??
I always loose weight during the summer so i'm worried i will loose more!!
Today I posted on here about my weird AF this month and someone said i should test!! dont think i will tho...
apparently cd1 is not considered to be cd1 till blood is fresh and flowing??? confused!!:shrug:
wish the weather was good here its been raining all day!! how did you get on with garden???
xx


----------



## sbl

hey lisa,
thats really interesting article...does give a little hope!!
I'm no longer going to test until AF is at least 4 days late...oh i say that now but prob be testing cd1!!! 
sorry about the :bfn: hun!
o and you asked earlier what age i was i'm 25 which is young to be having probs getting preg right???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah 25 is fairly young, I think I'm still young for problems at 32 too!

AF due tomorrow for me, that will be 14DPO & the day of our GP appt, I wonder what the morning will bring haha!

& what you need is cream cakes & lots of cheese... that'll bulk you up :bodyb:

xx


----------



## Toots3495

Lisa, I have just had a gander at the article and its an interesting read. Gives us hope! I live in Devon by the seaside. Funny thing is that we're only a 10 minute walk from the beach and I never go there! It's a shame really to take it for granted. Definately try the pineapple juice, its worth a shot:thumbup:
Sbl, I'm a vegetarian so I tend to have a fairly low fat diet so putting on weight is a wee bit of a challenge:dohh:. The garden looks better than it did although I could do with more hours in the day to sort it completely out! 
Cd 1 is the day you get fresh blood/full flow hun.


----------



## Lisa40

Ooohh whereabouts in Devon? My OH is originally from Topsham so we get down there fairly regularly, he went to uni in Liverpool which is where we met.

& get yourself on the cream cakes & cheese too.... not together though unless you fancied seeing what weird cravings would taste like :rofl:

xx


----------



## sbl

lisa, I could eat a block of cheese a day!! I eat all the wrong things tho!! i hate red meat and doc said that i will have to try and eat it at least 3 times a week!! 
yeah we're both too young for this to be goin on!!:growlmad:

Toots,
I can imagine it is quite a challenge alrite!! do you have to take allot of supplements??
well at least you've started the garden :thumbup: and i'm sure it will be lovely when your all done!!
So do you guys think i should test??
xx


----------



## Toots3495

:sick: cream cake and cheese doesn't sound very appealing!:haha:
I'm in Paignton. Does your oh family still live in Topsham?


----------



## Toots3495

:test:. I'm terrible though so I'll be like a devil on your shoulder!:haha:


----------



## sbl

I've not been throwing up or anything, dont have sore boobs either!! just weeing allot mild cramping and that strange bubble like feeling...
i highly doubt i am prego!! just prob a weird cycle!!
All the same I think i will test 2mro! 
xx


----------



## Toots3495

I sometimes doubt the existence of early symptoms:-k because I have had every symptom under the sun most months for over 2yrs! I should have a whole bunch of kids by now!:haha:
Fingers crossed for tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah some of his family still live in Topsham, one of his brothers moved to crediton. Topsham is sooo lovely, wish we coud afford to live in Devon!

Did you test at any point in your cycle before SBL?

xx


----------



## sbl

I'm not gonna get my hopes up cause i really dont think i am but i'm supposed to having the girls round for chats n wine 2mro nite and i dont want 2 drinking!!

No I assumed I got my AF so i didnt test but i've been told today that cd1 is only considered cd1 when the blood is fresh and flowing!! which mine was not at all only when wiping tmi sorry :haha:
So i'm just gonna test in the morn.
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh right.. so you didn't get a proper period, from your first post it sounded like it just came late..... :test: :test:

eeeeekkkkk!!!

xx


----------



## Toots3495

Love your avatar pic Lisa. I'm cat mad! We've got 5 little bubbas:happydance:. I'd have more if I could but oh draws the line at 5!


----------



## sbl

I will test 2mro ladies and let you guys know!!
dont think I am tho so I wont be getting my hopes up!!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Toots3495

:gun::gun::grr::witch::grr::gun::gun: Hope for some good news tomorrow. It aint over till af rears her ugly head!


----------



## Lisa40

haha, lets kill the :witch:

& I used to have 5 cats too, we got 3 from the rescue centre & 2 just moved in over time... unfortunately one of those had FIV and he had to be put down due to kidney failure & one we got from the rescue centre was run over a year ago, so now down to 3.

We thought of getting more but figured if we are trying for a baby probably best not to... although there has been another one hanging round the garden & (don't tell OH) but I've been feeding it in the hope it'll move in :shhh:

My docs appt is at 9am so I'll check in here before I go, hopefully you will have updated by then sbl.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Thats a terrible shame about your 2 that died Lisa:cry:. 
We started off with 2 and then a pregnant stray moved into the garden. We managed to rehome 2 of the babies but kept mum and the other 2 bubbas so thats how we ended up with 5.
You secret is safe with me:-#, I'm doing the exact same thing with a little male cat thats hanging around in our garden:thumbup:


----------



## Toots3495

Just noticed the time! Must dash and get on with some jobs:growlmad:
Good luck with the docs Lisa:hugs:
Fingers crossed for a :bfp: result tomorrow sbl:happydance:
Have a good evening girls


----------



## Lisa40

I know.. was a sad time, we also had another one a few years ago that was diagnosed with cardiomyopathy, & he had to be put down at 18 months as he got a blood clots in the heart, AND we had another half feral cat that just didn't come home one day! Hoping that one just found another home.

My love of cats did help a poor little kitty last month though, I was walking to work & I saw this cat ( I always stop to stroke them haha) and he felt quite dirty & thin, anyway the next day he was there again (I'd brought some food with me just in case) & he scoffed the lot & I managed to get a look at his tag and there was a phone number on it. I was worried about ringing incase the cat wasn't lost & they thought I was interfering but & it turned out that the cat had been missing a month & was over 30 miles from home, & home was the other side of the river mersey. We have absolutely no idea how he got to Liverpool.

Anyway the owner came & picked him up & it was soo cute when he saw her, he clearly recognised her.

That was my good deed for the month lol!

xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls,
How did you get on with the doc Lisa?
Sbl, any good news coming our way?!


----------



## Lisa40

Morning Toots,

Well the :witch: got me late last night which was a bummer, but the docs appt went well. Apparently my day 21 bloods were fine & I am ovulating (which is good cos I thought I was so would have been surprised if I wasn't)

I've gotta have day 5 bloods taken on Monday & then I have an appt for next thursday morning for an internal just to check everything looks ok.

She registered my OH for a SA to see whats what there so we just need to wait for the letter from the hospital for him to go in. She mentioned that with us having no kids & trying for 2 years & being a good weight that we would qualify for fertility treatment funding from the NHS which is really good news too.

Overall she was really helpful, didn't fob us off at all, I think she realised we knew what we were talking about and had tried pretty much everything we could naturally before asking for help.

Have you had any tests toots?? 

& yeah SBL did you test today??

xx


----------



## Toots3495

That sounds like a very positive appointment. I think they do tend to take notice of you when they can see how long you have been trying. 
Will your internal be done at your local hospital or do they have that facility at the gp surgery?
I've had bloods done and everything is fine, I'm ovulating and don't have any suspicious diseases! I had the internal ultra sound done and again everything was fine. They injected dye into me and it shot up my tubes so no blockages there:thumbup:. I have got one small 3mm fibroid but they didn't seem remotely concerned that it was causing any probs. Oh has had sperm test and that was good so on paper we are fine.
We are still deciding if/when to start iui which was offered to us. We would get 4 or 5 try's with iui and 1 go at ivf. I gather that each local health authority budgets differently so it's not the same everywhere.


----------



## Lisa40

How long have you been trying now Toots?

& yeah they will do the internal at the GP to see if there is anything obvious before referring me for the ultrasound & things. I'm so glad you've been through it already (not for you obviously) but so that there is someone I can talk to. You mind me asking how old you are?

Is there a reason you are holding off on trying the IUI?? whats involved there?

xx


----------



## Toots3495

We are heading into our 28th month of actively trying and we were ntnp for roughly 2 years before that:dohh:. I'm a spring chicken of 33:haha:. 
I'll be glad to talk to you about the various tests and things Hun, i didn't really know anybody that had been through it so it was kind of stepping into the unknown which was a bit daunting. I did ask around on here but some of the responses were a tad melodramatic!:haha:
Iui would involve me injecting myself daily:wacko:. I gather that they need to stop my natural ovulation so they can control it. They need to be able to pinpoint exactly when an egg will be released so that they can inject oh sperm in at approx the right time. They wash the sperm before hand to remove any of the dodgy ones so that only the best ones get in. They think this may help us because if I'm hostile then the process puts the sperm right where it should be in time for the egg. It'll bypass my possible hostile cm or antibodies which are possibly attacking it. The reason I've put it off is because I haven't read that it's got a great success rate and I'm thinking that if it doesn't work then it could take me forever to get my cycle back on track after they've been buggering around with my hormones! I just feel that if there's nothing 'wrong' with us then it should be possible to get pregnant naturally. I'll try any sort of natural remedy but if by the end of the year we are still no closer to getting a bubba then I'll probably opt for iui:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa40

Ahhh right I wasn't sure how they did it, I thought you'd just pee on Opks & when you got a positive you'd go in... how wrong am I haha! :haha:

I'm a spring chicken of 32 myself :thumbup: so not too far behind you. I really hope it happens naturally for you.

It will be well worth it in the end I'm sure :hugs:

xx


----------



## Toots3495

If I would have known it was going to be so difficult I think I would have maybe considered trying at an earlier age. The trouble with that is we weren't financially or probably emotionally capable in our early 20's. We made a decision to start trying when we felt the time was right and I honestly thought it would take a few months at the most! Couldn't have been more wrong! 
How long have you been actively trying for? Do you kinda wish you'd have started earlier?
I think the closer I get to 35 the more panicy I feel in a way. I always read that fertility starts to decline then and I think if I'm having probs now just imagine how much worse it could get! Plus the older you get the less inclined I think the medical profession are to help. 
Get me a Dolorian quick cos I need to go back and have a word with my 20 something self!:haha:


----------



## Lisa40

hehe yeah I know what you mean,

I have always put it off as I've really enjoyed my life and work, never really wanted to be a stay at home mum (I'm not that maternal when I really think about it)

I always said I wanted to have enough money (wanted to save 10K to cover the mortgage while i was on mat leave) & a decent job with a good maternity package. OH was always more into it than me & so when I agreed Aug 2009 to stop taking the pill I was actually thinking I hope it takes about a year...

Now I'm like ok storkie the year is up now... I'm bloody ready!!!

I guess I might have needed this journey though to actually realise how much I do want this, I think if it had been easy for me I might still have been unsure whether I was doing it for OH or for me too.

Now I definately know I'm ready, so while I do sometimes wish I'd started earlier I'm not sure if it had happened sooner how I'd be feeling.

Just this April I went to visit a friend I'd not seen in years in Hong Kong & visited another friend in Sydney, all on my own & there's no way I would have been able to do that if I'd been lucky enough to be pg. (I had to use some of the baby money we'd saved though) :haha:

So do I wish we'd started earlier... no, but if it takes too much longer then I will haha!
xx


----------



## Toots3495

I totally agree with you that the journey certainly makes you realise you're ready!
Hong kong and Sydney, wow! Bet that was pretty awesome. The furthest I've been is Canada which was really fantasic. The scenery and wildlife was mind blowing.


----------



## Lisa40

yeah it was amazing, quite scary to make the journey on my own but it was definately worth it.

I'd love to go to Canada, been to America, but Canada just seems much purer from what I've heard if you know what I mean, far less commercial & much more natural.

So what do you & your OH do for work down in sunny Devon?

xx


----------



## Toots3495

I think you were v brave making long haul flight journeys on your own:thumbup:
I'm a dental nurse/practice manager and my oh is in engineering. 
How much longer have you got to go on your studies? What's the long term plan job wise?


----------



## Lisa40

I've got about another 3 years, I'm studying part time & I work full time as a statistical planning analyst for Barclays. 

I think the long term plan would be to set up my own tutoring business, GCSE and a-level maths. I'm not sure I could be a teacher as the classes are so large and the abilities would be so varied I would worry that I was leaving people behind or not doing enough for some students. 

I've tutored a few friends children for their GCSE's and most got an extra 2 grades higher than predicted & I really enjoy it too. I just this that it would really help with family life to be self employed & able to pick & choose hours.

My OH is a pe teacher & so I really did consider teaching maths in a school, it would be great to have all the time off together too haha) but I figured I could probably still do that teaching privately.

Well thats the plan anyway, although I do really love my current job. I started studying when I was doing mortgage and financial advice as I had had enough of sales, but in Jan last year I got my current job & I love it, so the motivation to study has somewhat disappeared haha... I know I need to keep going though for the flexibility I could have in the future.

Would you ever want to train to become a dentist? Is that possible without going back to uni?

xx


----------



## Toots3495

Anything mathematical is a great mystery to me:dohh:, my poor old brain never has got itself in gear with it:haha:. It's difficult to carry on doing something when you've lost a bit of motivation but it would give you a bit more freedom of choice. Am I right that you said it's an open university course?
I thought about retraining as a hygienist but unfortunately the course is full time so I'd have to give up work and we couldn't afford for me to do that. It's a shame but one of those things I guess.
I'm off to get some lunch now and pop in to see how my nan is. I'll be back in a little while.


----------



## sbl

hi girls,
broadband decided to give up on me this morn...:growlmad:
:bfn: :cry: and :cry: this morn even tho i knew it would be...
how are you all this morn??
lisa how'd docs go??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

yeah it's an open uni course Toots, I'm also quite lucky as I started it before the government changed its funding so I get the rest of the course at the same fees as when I started which is about £1500 a year instead of £5K.

& so sorry to hear that sbl, but at least now you know it was probably just a light AF & you could be quite close to your next ovulation which means lots of :sex: & you know what :sex: =.... :sex: & :spermy: = :baby: :happydance:

Have you had any EWCM yet?? (sorry if thats TMI lol)

The docs went well, she was really helpful, apparently I am ovulating fine, she's referred OH to the hosp for his SA, we just have to wait for the appt to come through, & I have another appt next week when the :witch: has gone to have some day 5 bloods taken and an internal to see if there is anything obviously wrong.

So all in all quite a positive day.. & my OH just went and got us some fish & chips so I'm a little stuffed now (I always get the munchies when AF is here)


----------



## sbl

glad to hear your app went well hun, its great to be getting somewhere I bet! are you happy with everything they've done/are going to do??
whats the story with SA?? My Oh is wondering what they will be testing him for, so any info would be great!
and i meant to say to you guys that my Oh had a little blood in his urine at the beginning of this year and had tube put up his willy the poor little thing!! :haha: so i'm thinking if it was anything physical with him they would have seen then??? He didnt have SA tho so that will have to be done!!
yes have had allot EWCM this morn so we'll be :sex: this eve when he gets home!!
also starting charting this morn aswell lisa so thanks for that!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah pretty happy with everything, it's just frustrating a little that you have to wait for cetrain days for things to be tested, I'm so impatient haha!

I think on the SA they test for the amount, ie how many ml they produce, the numbers in the sample, what percentage are normal - ie 1 head & 1 tail in the right place, I think they also check the % motility, ie how many are moving & in the right direction.

I'm not sure what normal results are yet though, as soon as we get the info from the hospital I'll let you know.

The only thing is that we cant :sex: for 3 days before the sample is due so I hope they either send the appt for next week or wait 2 weeks.. he can go between now & day 7 and then after day15 hahaha!

xx


----------



## sbl

Hopefully his SA come back ok lisa!! fingers crossed for you guys!!
Hopefully they send out his app for next week hun!! Is he nervous?? 
My Oh just came in from work there and i told him about you guys and he said he's so nervous its him...
I'm absolutely sweating buckets today!! and i have a flippin sore throat I always seem to feel a little ill around ov!!!
how's the studying going??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

He doesn't seem too nervous, maybe he's just hiding it well :shrug:
The studying is not going well... I had to have a little nap before cos I was up till 2am, bit of a false economy :haha:

Ah well... best just keep plodding on!

xx


----------



## sbl

Do you continue your studies throughout the summer???
we finish up here in april!!
def ovulating today, so i jumped on my Oh before he went back to work!! 
made him late for a job!! :haha:
any plans for the weekend??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

:rofl: imagine the excuse... so Mr sbl why are you late.... well my partner was having this really good EWCM so we had to :sex:.... sorry :blush: :haha:

& yeah cos it's open uni there are various start times of the modules through the year & they last for about 9 months each. So the 2 modules I'm doing now I started in Feb & have exams in October, & I'm afraid study is my only plan this weekend boooo haha.
What are you up to apart from more :sex:

xx


----------



## sbl

:rofl: I think its a legitimate reason, lol!!
so how many modules do you have to do in total?? 
no plans for the weekend have a wedding coming up soon so gotta get something to wear and save a little to give to the happy couple!! 
I swear sometimes a wedding invite is worse than a bill!!!! :haha:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

:haha: yeah the party is nice but it's hard when you are trying to save up yourself.. & it's worse if the couple are loaded anyway :rofl:
I feel like getting engaged just for the pressies sometimes :blush:

and.... I have a sister and 2 step sisters and a step brother & between them they have 8 kids.... 8!! Xmas is a nightmare, costs me a fortune & I get nothin because... wait for it "no point getting each other anything cos it's so expensive just to buy for the kids!!"

So their kids get pressies off me (don't get me wrong I don't want to deny the kids a present, but while I don't have any I think it's only fair that I get a gift instead lol) I've spent about £200 each xmas for about 6 years now... anyway, sorry for the rant there, got a bit carried away :blush:

I've gotta do 12 modules & I'm up to number 4 at the moment, will take a while, but I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.

xx


----------



## sbl

Make sure to have an engagement party!! we didnt, but my Oh's cousin and his now wife did and they made a fortune!!! 
To make it worse they had it in a marquee and text everyone to bring at least two bottles of spirits each!!! grrrrr!!!:growlmad:
as for xmas i know the feeling I have 2 brothers and 2 sisters, and 5 nieces and nephews with 2 more on the way in dec!! eeek!! its gonna b an expensive one!!!
I agree that it would be nice to get atleast some token of appreciation I got nothing for a few years and then last year i got pressies from the kids!! 
I think my mum mite have said something!! i'm the baby in my house!! lol!!
How long will it take in total??
I think its better that way, over here for my care assistant/nurses aid course i had to do 10 modules over 7 months with classes mon to thurs and work exp on fridays its pretty rough!!
how does open uni work?? we dont have that over here so i'm a little clueless....:dohh:
xx


----------



## sbl

Hey morning!!
So i just thought i'd let ya know that this morn i got a letter from ob/gyn's office to come in for a scan in 3 weeks!!!
I guess my doc must've realised how annnoyed we were with her!!! 
woohoo!!!
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Morning... well afternoon now lol, I've been very disciplined today and done lots of work.. I'm knackered now though haha!

So glad your doc is taking you seiously, that must me a relief, does that mean you are still going to go to your private appt or not now?

I reckon my degree will take about another 3 years, depending on whether I pick up the pace or not haha, it's up to me how many modules I take at once you see :thumbup:

The open uni is available to anyone no matter where you are in the world, have a look at www.open.ac.uk The only thing that will probably differ is the price of the courses, but they are all on there too & you can ring them if you have any specific questions.

The only thing is, is that a lot of the courses are academic only, ie you couldn't train to be a doctor as that would require a lot of practical work which they can't really do on a distance learning course, but for maths I find it ok.

Some of the courses that do require a bit of practical application have residential schools but they are quite pricey. Anyway have a look if you were interested in any further study it's quite reasonable at the moment, but from 2012 the fees will go up for any new students.

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey you must've got plenty of work done today!! good on ya!!:thumbup:
yeah its brill, so happy she is finally doing something for us!! yeah we're still gonna go, i dont want to take the chance of missing this app as we may need private doc again in the future...but hopefully not!!
I've still got another 3 years left so i feel your pain!!! lol!! if i wanted to go on to do medicine then i would have to do an extra 3 more!!! so thats a big no no for me!!
anything interesting planned for the rest of the day??
How is the :witch:??? 
my ov pains are pretty bad this month, do you think thats a gud thing??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ov pains could be a good thing, hope so for you, although I don't think I have ever felt my ovulation :shrug:

The :witch: is fine, almost gone, she never stays long haha! I mentioned that to my GP & she said they'd check out my hormone levels to see if there was any problem & she said they'd check my lining later on too. We seem to be in the fairly same boat what with studying / working & TTC... I often wonder if it might be stress related?

I think me & my OH are gonna take a wander into town soon, I always have a couple of drinkies during the :witch: as I tend not to for the rest of the month these days, although the doc said a few :wine: a week wouldn't be a problem until we get our :bfp:

You got any plans?

xx


----------



## sbl

Hoping ov pains are gud sign!!
Thats really great they are checking everything for u!! it must be a relief for you and Oh that things are being properly checked out.:thumbup:
is your af very light?? i dont think i've ever had a light af apart from this month!
I really do think that stress has allot to do with it, I really get myself worked up about everything!
I think if i do finally get my BFP I will defer uni for a year or 2 cause i dont think i could juggle everyting. what will you do if you get prego with regards your course??
My best mate was here and she is going for mri scan this eve as she has had allot seizures recently so i'm worried about her too!
A few drinkies cant be any harm during af, i find it a little difficult explaining things to my friends about not drinking etc some of them just do not understand!!
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah it usually only lasts 2-3 days & I only actually use tissue most of the time. After day 1 the tissue usually stays clean and it's only when I go to the loo & wipe then there's blood, it's weird! (sorry if thats TMI) :blush:

I think it would depend where I was up to with my course, like if I was pg now then my exams are in oct so that should be fine, but the next module starts in Oct. If I'm not pg by then I'll start it as they only last 9 months, but I think I could defer if I found it was getting too hard. I think it would probably be after having the baby though that things would start to get difficult, but then I have a good OH so I guess I'd just have to see how things went.

Yeah the not drinking thing is difficult, but most of my friends know that I've been trying a long time now & so I think they understand that I'll try most things :haha:

Hope your friends scan is ok :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey Lisa,
I bet when you weren't ttc you were grateful your AF was so light!!! We never seem to notice these things till something just isnt going right!
I bet u save a fortune with not having to buy tampons/pads etc!! I could go through 2 or 3 in one day if i'm having a particularly bad af!
what can they do in order to build up your lining??
when is your next app??
thats good that you can defer, i would have to defer as my work placement part of course requires lifting patients which is not ideal for a pregnant lady. I also wouldnt be able to do shifts on the wards at work as most patients in my unit need to be lifted so thats out!! hopefully i get work doing meds/in the office!!

did you enjoy your few drinkies??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Heya,

Yeah when I wasn't TTC it was wonderful haha, I'm not sure what they could do if I needed to build up the lining, I guess if theres a problem it would be due to a hormone deficiency so I'd imagine I'd have to pop some pills or something & yup it is a bit of a money saver just using tissue :thumbup:
I'm going in on monday to give my day 5 bloods so they can check those for the right hormones and then I have to go in again on Thursday for my internal... can't wait :haha:
You have your appt on Thursday too don't you? what time do you have to go in? Is your OH going in with you?

What sort of patients do you have then? do you only train in one speciality?

& yeah I really enjoyed my few :wine: we bumped into a guy that my OH used to work with about 10 years ago & we ended up staying out with him & his GF, so that was really nice.. feel a bit :sick: today though, self inflicted but if you can't have a few :wine: on AF then when can you!

How are you doing today?
x


----------



## sbl

Isnt it great that they can give you something to help it!! 
I had an internal about 6 months ago and my doc said i had the cervix of a 13 year old who had never had sex...:rofl:
bit of a weird statement but good all the same!!! hahaha!!
Hope all goes well hun, whats the story with day 5 bloods???
ah its nice to run into old friends...esp ones who you actually want to see again!!!:haha:
uh you poor thing, hangovers are the worst!! and they only seem to get worse the older I get!! 
No i'm doing general nursing and i do work placement in a general hosp for uni (no pay) but i do shifts in an alzheimer's unit cause we need the money. tough going at times.
I'm grand today, very little CM today i reckon i've O'd a little early this month!!
Did you try preseed by the way?? 
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah right, I used to work in the HR department in a hospital & we had a lot of student nurses on the Nurse Bank as health care assistants, guess its a good way to get some cash and extra experience.
:rofl: that statement from your doc is hilarious!!.
The bloods are to check the other hormones, the 21 day bloods just check your progesterone as it wouldn't eb high unless you had produces an eggy. The other hormones they check for before ovulation are Oestradiol, Glucose, Liver function, LH & FSH, progesterone (again- should be lower this time) Prolactin, testosterone, Thyroid, Urea and electrolytes & a full blood count. Not sure what they all mean, but thats whats on the paper he gave me, will have a google once I've finished my assignments this weekend.

Ohhh if you ov'd early did you have it covered?? & yeah I've used preseed a couple of times, makes it more difficult for my OH to 'finish' haha so I've been leaving it as long as I've seen enough EWCM, if not then I'll use a bit, but only about 1/4 of what they say to use & he doesn't notice too much then :haha:

xx


----------



## sbl

hey,
yeah i find i do better in uni practical exams compared to the others who only do their uni placement so the experience is great!!
let me know whatever you find out about the test and what they intail/will tell you!
I think we've got it covered, but i've thought that every other month too!!
:cry:
You cant buy preseed over here in shops so i got some off irish fertility website as amazon wouldnt ship it to my address, any idea of why???
started repainting the house yesterday so its now officially a mess!!! trying to take my mind off ttc, spent a small fortune in B&Q yesterday!!:haha:
again i'll be hiding the credit card statement!! hahaha!!
spending to ease the downer i've been on recently!!
how's your weekend going??
have ye a bank hol 2mro or just us??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Thats really odd about the preseed... got absolutely no idea why that would be. At least you managed to get some though :thumbup:

I will certainly keep you posted on my pokings and proddings :rofl: 

My Oh is off for 6 weeks as its the summer holidays & I've got him painting the whole house too :haha: he's finished the bathroom & glossing the hall & landing, I'm back in work tomorrow so I told him he better not start slacking :haha:

My weekend has been good, finally finished my assignments late last night so me & the OH went out for the day today down to the beach, had a nice pub lunch & now I'm just at home chilling before work tomorrow, no bank hol here unfortunately. We have one at the end of August though so that's good. 
Hows your CM & temps doing? do you think you have ovulated this month? How long us your LP usually?
xx


----------



## sbl

what do you work at??
yeah it is really odd, i have no idea at all why they wouldnt ship it here, i also tried to order the his and hers pregnacare conception but it also wouldnt ship that but yet would ship the separate packs???:shrug:
my LP is 13 days, charting coming along ok a little worried i did ov this month tho...:cry: you???
Yesterday i kept smelling curry everywhere in B&Q in Aldi, tesco's everywhere made me wanna wretch!!
I had one bottle of bud last nite and threw up!! weird huh??
Do teachers/kids only 6 weeks off in england??? all the kids off here since late may!!
ah i'm sure he'll be a busy bee while your at work!!
xx


----------



## Toots3495

Morning girls, hope you both had a lovely weekend. Anything exciting going on?
The weekend seems to have just flown by! Worked all day Saturday and then went to my parents for lunch Sunday. it's a short week for me though, only got today and tomorrow at work here at the surgery and then I've got 2 1/2 weeks off:happydance:. I have got a second job that I do at weekends so may do a few extra days there but a break from the surgery is something I'm looking forward to!:happydance:


----------



## sbl

hey toots!
how are ya??? 
a very uneventful weekend, started repainting the house to take my mind off ttc...now looking round at the mess the phrase DIY = DIWHY did i start!!??????? 
:haha:
are you planning on going anywhere now your off for a little bit??
what do you work at???
:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey sbl, I'm a dental nurse and the patients are doing my head in at the moment so it's definitely time for a break! Not going anywhere but I'm considering making the same mistake as you and starting some decorating :haha:. It's the clearing up afterwards and the chaos it causes that is the off putting bit!


----------



## sbl

my friend is studying to be a dental nurse at the mo. how long have you be doing that for now??
I finished the kitchen yesterday at 9 oclock, after 6 hours of painting! half way through i said to Oh why did i want a big kitchen again!!!!!????:growlmad:
then i got a call to go in2 work... I was wrecked!! but they only needed me till 1 so that wasnt so bad!!
now to start the living room today, my Oh is gone to the peat bog. dunno if you guys have peat bogs???
what are you planning to do with your place??
o n its a bank hol here not that i'd know, stuck inside painting!!
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Morning guys :wave:
well I'm waiting at the blood clinic at the moment to have my day 5 bloods tested! I got here at 9am which is when the clinic opens and I'm number 45!!! What's that all about :coffee:

so I'll be stuck here with a load of sick people for ages :sad2:

xx


----------



## sbl

hi lisa!!
looks like you'll be waiting around for a bit. 
do you have to be fasting for your blood tests??
xx


----------



## jack79

Hi Lisa

Haven't had time to read all of your posts but thought I'd join in with the discussion!

My OH and I have been trying for 18 months too. Just saw that you've been for blood tests today. Sorry if I'm asking you to repeat something you've already posted, but just wondering why you are having these tests done?

I had a blood test after a year to see if I was ovulating and it looks like I am. My partner's had his sperm tested twice and although his count and motility is good, his normality was quite low (3% and 6%). I've also had an HSG a few months ago and the results came back clear. We've been told to kepp trying until June 2012 when I've to go back to the hospital to see about going onto clomid.

Sometimes it feels like doctors just fob you off! 

Anyway, thought I'd just share with you my experience, I know it helps me to hear about others in similar situations!

Good luck with everything :flower:
x


----------



## Lisa40

They didn't mention fasting at all sbl, I don't think I could do that anyway even if I tried :rofl:

Hi jack and welcome :wave: I'm having these tests to check I'm ovulating. My day 21 tests came back fine, and i did ovulate last month. These day 5 ones are to check all the other hormones which I think can affect the eggs quality.

My oh hasn't had his sa done yet but we are just waiting on the appt from the hospital for that.

So sorry you have to wait until June next year for help, that doesn't seem fair. I have to say my doc has been very helpful so far, it was him who recommended the tests, I only went in for a sore throat :haha: 

So I guess it's just a waiting game at the moment for all of us.

Good luck though hun and lots of :dust: to you
xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey Lisa, you may be in for a bit of a wait! At least you can chat on here to pass the time:thumbup:
Sbl, I've been doing this job for 13 years now. Doesn't time fly when you're having fun:haha:
I'm thinking of repainting the kitchen and our lounge could also do with it as well. Hopefully I'll have the get up and go to get on with it! What colours have you gone for?
Welcome jack:flower:. Sounds like youve pretty much had all the same tests as me. Apparently oh and I are fine so can't really understand why after 27 months I'm still not pregnant!:dohh:


----------



## sbl

hi jack!! we all seem to be in the same boat here!! welcome!:hugs:

Lisa i've been told to fast (no food but can drink) for scan and have a full bladder which i've had before and its not pleasant when their pushing down, felt like i was going wee all over the trolley in the hosp!! :haha:
what number are they at now?? are u near the end of your wait!!

toots,
we went for summer yellow in our kitchen and mocha with black/brown rose printed wallpaper for the chimney breast wall. just starting that now so i'll reserve judgement till its done!
xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks for the welcome everyone! :thumbup:

It definitely does help speaking to people in the same boat.

I didn't realise you could have tests done to check hormones early on in your cycle. Might have to pester my doctor for them - although I do hate needles!! I live in Scotland, so the tests they do up here might be different?

We're on the list for IVF now in case we need it down the line - you have to wait 4 years where I live before they offer you IVF on the NHS. And because of the postcode lottery you only get 2 free goes where I live... is it the same in England?

xx


----------



## Toots3495

I think every local health authority is different jack. I've been offered 4-5 tries at iui under the nhs and if that fails they allow us 1 try with ivf. I'm not sure if we'd have to be on a waiting list for the ivf:shrug:, I didn't get that impression when the specialist was telling us the options. I havent fully made up my mind yet about if/when to start iui. I'm reckoning that if I'm not pregnant by my next birthday, march next year, then we'll probably start then. I'll be 34 then so time is a ticking!!:haha:


----------



## Lisa40

Hey guys,

well I was sick and fainted after my blood was taken, how embarrassing :dohh: they couldn't find a vein and tried 4 times before they managed it... & I just got really dizzy and :sick: and then passed out!! Oops.

Ah well just my 'lovely' internal to have on thursday now :haha:

hope everyone else had a better day :thumbup:
xx


----------



## jack79

Yeah I think you're right Toots! Everywhere is different... I've heard nothing about IUI from the nurse specialist I went to see, she only talked of clomid and IVF. Ho hum...hopefully it will happen naturally one day for all of us :thumbup:

Poor you Lisa - I've fainted after a blood test before - it's horrible! :wacko:
Hope your internal is better!?!

xx


----------



## sbl

ah lisa you poor thing! hope your feeling ok hun. :hugs:

did they have to take much from you??

Another friend pg after a couple of months ttc! I feel like everybody around me is getting pg so quickly, I really think there must be something seriously wrong with either me or himself.

sorry for the rant feeling sorry for myself.

and i didnt finish the flipping painting either cause i got myself all worked up!!:dohh:

were you supposed to have internal done today aswell lisa??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey everyone. 

Sorry I've not updated for a few days, I've had my sister over with her 3 year old and well I just haven't had a minute. Well I had my internal this morning & there was nothing out of the ordinary. So just waiting on the results of my blood tests and the doc will refer us to a fertility specialist. Said it could be a few months though and we are still waiting for oh :spermy: analysis appt too.

So it's just a waiting game for us now. 

How did your private appt go today sbl??

Xxx


----------



## sbl

hi lisa,
glad to hear your internal showed nothing out of the ordinary.:thumbup:

it went fine just wanted to know our story and see my cycle range was only in there for about a half hour, just told us that we would get letters about follow up tests, appointments etc.. but we'll see what happens with the app our regular gp got us... heres hoping!!
have been having the worst mood swings and irritable as hell!!!
also calf muscles twitching all the time apparently i maybe low in pottasium!!

thats crap you may have to wait so long to see the specialist. 
did he give any indication as to when??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

They said probably a couple of months but I guess it depends on how many people are currently waiting which the doc doesn't really know, so just gotta wait.

Glad yours went well, when's the appt your doc got you?
xx


----------



## sbl

2 weeks till scan...supposed to be going to my preg friends house for dinner this eve but dont think i can face it! how bad is that??
just thinking about having to look at her baby stuff with her is making me upset.
having a " feeling sorry for myself " day. 
hows work?
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww, maybe you could tell her what you're going through, to be honest when people ask me if we're going to have kids, I've started telling them the truth now & it's not as bad as you might think.

I occasionally have a little cry, get some sympathy & some of my pg friends or those with kids have said that they went through similar things, so I think it's more common than people think. You never know this friend may have been trying for a while.

But on the other hand I know what you mean about having to see the baby things, it is upsetting, just trust your own instincts about whether you'll be ok & hope you have fun if you do decide to go.

I'm off work for a few days now, back in on Monday. Gotta do a 5K 'fun' run on Saturday... I'm not sure what the fun part is though :rofl:

xx


----------



## sbl

I dont think i would be able for it today so i'm not gonna go. 
I dont want to be upsetting her either. she and her Oh were only trying for 2 months!! the lucky things!!!
I have told a couple of my close friends but not in any detail.

ah lucky you off work, i'm doing night shifts friday and sat :growlmad:

Yeah i always wondered why the called a "fun run"!! running is never fun!!:haha:

any plans for weekend??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Well me & the OH are off to blackpool for the day tomorrow, just fancied a day out, Sat in the dreaded run & I guess I'll be recovering Sunday haha, not too many plans really just lots of :sex: (just in case) :haha:

Night shifts don't sound much fun, Is there lots to do at night? or do you get some tie to get some studying in?

xx


----------



## sbl

aww thats nice. enjoy your day in blackpool!!

of course your musnt forget about :sex:!!! seems to be what my life revolves around at the mo :haha:

night shift can either go one way or the other, extremely busy, rushed off your feet!! or soooooooo boring!!! i prefer busy. not working in the ALZ unit either, I'm in a general ward so it could be fun!!! :haha: esp on sat nite with all the drunks being admitted from A&E!! 

are you doing the fun run for a charity??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh you poor thing, Sat night at A+E... I've been there once with my nephew when he had an asthma attack and it wasn't nice at all. Don't know how the doctors & nurses put up with the abuse sometimes, I'd want to inject them all with something to knock them out till morning... probably why I'm not a nurse or a doctor :rofl: 

Yeah I'm running for muscular dystrophy, my boss's nephew has it & he's only 2, so there's a few of us from work doing the run but you can choose your own charity or just run for 'fun' as they say haha!

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, how are you doing? I've not been able to get on here cos of bloody internet problems:dohh:. Its sorted now although if it ran any slower it would go back in time but at least its working! 
Nothing much going on with me. Oh has been working so much that we've only managed to dtd twice this month!:blush:. I think I can safely say that af will join me next week:wacko:. 
Anything new going on with you girls?


----------



## Lisa40

Awww you never know Toots.. only takes the once (that's what people tell me anyway) :haha: What days did you manage to DTD??

I know what you mean about the internet, we had so many problems we had to get rid of the landline and get a mobile dongle :haha: (that word always makes me laugh)

Well I made my 5K run - I'm so proud of myself, the longest I normally run for is 3 minutes if I'm about to miss the train!! - Took me 39 minutes though, probably could have walked quicker :rofl:

I'm entering my 'fertile' period - yeah right :haha: So got to go & have some :sex: with the OH now... I'm sooo tired though, ah well lets put on a smile and some frilly undies :blush:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi girls, Congratulations on finishing your run Lisa. Thats a great achievment, I actually get out of breath running for the bus!:haha:. Bet you're sore today!
Did oh like the frilly undies:winkwink:.
Sbl, hows things with you?
Well oh and I only dtd cd10 and 18:blush:. Shameful isnt it!!:haha:. At least I have not had to waste time looking for symptoms that aint there:haha:. I'm going to order some preseed in a minute to try next month so hopefully we will find more time to :sex::winkwink:.
Have a good day girls.


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya toots,
yeah I was very sore haha & the oh wants to go for a run tonight... He's got 2 hopes there :haha:
well with your shortish cycles cd10 might have done it, you never know, I'll keep everything crossed for you. I can even cross my legs for you now as I ovulated yesterday :rofl:
the undies went down a treat however for the first time ever oh couldn't errr 'finish'... Think the pressure of 3 days in a row got to him. I try not yo tell him when the good times to :sex: are but the problem is he looks it up himself :shrug:
anyway I think I handled it quite well and er helped out :blush: till he was almost ready & then hopped on :haha:
probably not the best position fir the little :spermy: but better than no :spermy: at all hey!
I'm not sure what's happened to sbl, hope she's ok & just working or something... If you're about hun give us a :wave:
I've got a hen night tomorrow, a michael buble tribute night... Should be funny.

Anyway hope you are both well.

:dust: to us all
x


----------



## sbl

Hey girls :hugs:

Sorry haven't been on here in a few days.

AF arrived 9 days early and got really bad with some extremely horrible cramps in my rectum, sorry tmi.... :blush:
When Oh arrived home from work that day i was crying so bad he get so upset and said he didnt want to see me that way anymore.

So i had to make an emergency app :nope: ( different doc) on sat with docs as it got really bad and they said I may have endo.had mild endo in early teens but havent had a prob with it since, possible over sight on my docs part which is another thing to pissed off with her about!!

feeling awful so decided to take a break from ttc for a little while while I get my endo issues checked and hopefully sorted.

Lap and dye and other tests being done ASAP.:thumbup:

Hope u 2 are doing ok. :flower:
enjoy ur hen night lisa!! will u be drinking??
Hope ye 2 are on the way to your BFP's this month!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa40

Awww Sbl :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry the :witch: arrived & so early too... how long was your cycle this time then?? Really hope ou get some good answers from your doc, please keep us posted.

The hen night was funny, all the girls from work were particularly drunk :haha: I offered to drive to avoid any awkward questions & the party was about 10miles out of town so someone had to drive.

I did have 1 little :wine: though :blush:

Feeling quite fresh this morning though which is always a bonus :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hi Lisa,

Cycle was 25 days this month, I usually have quite long cycles never early so I was totally caught of guard!! 

Seriously disappointed to have another set back but i'm going to concentrate on getting all those tests out of the way with out the added pressure of ttc.

Glad the hen night went well, that was a good idea to offer to drive, i've done that a few times myself in order to avoid questions!!

Not too many girlies could say they feel fresh after a hen night!! :haha:

Was there any rioting where you are from??
From what i've seen on sky news it was awful.
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Ah yeah we had some riots, I live in the city centre of Liverpool :haha:

Although I only saw the details on the news though I didn't see anything first hand, there was a lot of extra police about though which was quite scary! 

Have you been taking your temps at all? that might have prepared you for the shorter cycle, & did you have any ovulation symptoms early such as EWCM?? 

Have you got any dates for your tests yet? :hugs:

xx


----------



## sbl

I did think i ovulated early this month alright, I was just totally unprepared for such an early af, i prob should've been!!

Ah your from liverpool are you a reds or blues girl??? lol!

I have a docs app for thursday to confirm all tests and dates etc, they also think i have defiency in vitamin b12 pernicous anaemia, ( ive been having terrible twitchy legs all the time ) so i will be getting injections for that too!!

its all way too much for me to take in to be honest, so thursday i'm literally bringing a notebook to the docs with me so i can write everything down. :haha:

How are you feeling this month??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Well I'm neither really but the OH is a blue (even though he's originally from Devon :shrug:) so I wan't them to win as it puts him in a good mood :rofl:

That sounds like a great plan taking a notebook, good luck with all the tests & questions.

I'm feeling ok, I know we :sex: on the rightish days CD 11,12,13 & 14 & ov CD 14..... but it still just somehow feels like it's not enough... I wana squirt the :spermy: in continuously for 48 hours prior to ovulation :rofl:

Ah well, I guess it's another TWW now... the 24th one (or 25th now - don't think I've updated my details, but I can't remember :dohh:)


----------



## sbl

Ah we're all liverpool supporters in my house but my Oh supports man utd so you can imagine how my dad etc feels about that!!! :haha:

Hopefully this is your month hun, fingers crossed for u!! 

How's the studying coming along??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

yeah it's going pretty well, got 2 assignments back recently and got 96% on both :happydance: although it's the exams I'm worried about, they are in October :shock:

Oh dear, OH a man U supporter... :dohh: that's not good, even if you weren't a liverpool fan :haha:

Well I'll be keeping you posted with all my imaginary symptoms :haha: may even pee on some sticks for you :rofl:

xx


----------



## sbl

Ah well done on your assignments hun :thumbup:

I'm sure you'll have no bother with your exams!! I've just heard from my uni that i'm not back in till october!! dont know what i'm gonna do with myself unless I get some more shifts at the hosp!!

did you get your blood test results back??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

wow - nothing to do until October, that sounds like heaven :wohoo:

yeah got most of them, & they are normal, just still waiting on OH :spermy: analysis referral, the doc requested it over 2 weeks ago... I really want to get that done asap as I'm starting to think it might be him... I hope not though, dunno how he'd cope! :shrug:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey girls :hugs:

how are ye doing??

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Heya Sbl 

I'm ok thanks, just working far too much lol... Rang the docs as still not had OH appt through but were told that the hospital hadn't recieved it so they had to send it again. :shrug: so just gotta wait a bit longer :coffee:

How are you feeling now? 

xx


----------



## CryHer

OMG, I feel and share your pain. Just got my period today. Needless to say, I'm going to have a glass of wine when I get home to drink my sorrows away.


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs: cryher :hugs:

it just sucks!!! :brat: so so sorry.

So tell us a bit about yourself? What do you do? How long have you been doing the baby dance :haha:

xxx


----------



## sbl

Hey CryHer, welcome!
:hugs:
How are you?

Lisa :hugs:

Thats crap they messed up your app, hopefully you wont have to wait to much longer. 
You feeling anything different this month????

I'm fine, have my docs app this afternoon so i'll let you guys know how i get on.

How is work and studying going??

no sign of toots lately hope she's ok!!

must be working away!!

only got 2 shifts this week, grrrr i hate cut backs :growlmad:

xx


----------



## Lisa40

:wave:

hiya, I'm feeling absolutely nothing at all different this month, nothing that I haven't felt on previous months when I clearly wasn't pregnant :rofl:

yeah I hope toots is ok... "toootttssss... Wheeeerrreee aaarrreee youuuuuu??" :haha:

work & studying are going ok but I'm on 7-3 shifts this week so I don't usually get much done as I have to be in bed by 9 or I'm a :brat: the next day :haha:

sorry you don't have many shifts this week :hugs: how did the docs appt go??

xxx


----------



## sbl

Hey hun,

docs appt went well, could be up to a couple of months before lap appt which is disappointing but hey ho at least i'm on the way.

She also told me that she reckons my endo is mild due to the symptoms i've described so she said clomid is prob what they will offer me.
which i will take with open arms!!!!! 

this ttc business is really getting to me at the mo and even though i'm supposed to be on a "break" i cant help myself from thinking about it.

If i was working more this week i wouldnt have had the time to stress!!!

On the upside i got 5 shifts for next week and one of the ladies there is going on maternity leave so that I should get more than usually for the next few months!!
woohoo!!!!!

sorry for the rant there!!

You must find it quite to difficult to get the time to study when your working hun, thank god i get the summer off or i would go into meltdown!!!

any plans for the weekend???

Will you be testing before af is due??
xx


----------



## Lisa40

:wave: sbl

I'm helping my sister look after her little boy this weekend. He's 3 and a half. She had to leave his dad a couple of years back and so is a single mum, he doesn't contribute and only sees him about twice a year. I haven't really got the time to be doing this to be honest but she's my sis and she needs the help so what else can I do :shrug:

glad to hear the appt went well. It's a shame the waiting lists are so long, you feel like saying I'll only take up 5 minutes just squeeze me in :haha:

and yeay for getting more shifts :thumbup:

so even though you are on a 'break' it still won't hurt to :sex: a few times in your fertile period haha! When are you due to ovulate? I don't think I'm gonna test, af is due Wednesday and I just feel like she'll arrive as normal, I don't feel any different.. Will be expecting my :witch: cramps tomorrow night right on time :haha:

xxx


----------



## sbl

hey lisa!!

how was your weekend with your nephew??
I know its hard to say no isnt it?? My sis has 18 month old and a 4 year old ( she also has a 17 year old but he doesnt require babysitting anymore) and i find it next to impossible to say no! I love them to bits tho and my house always seems so empty when they leave!

I even looked after their 18 month old when he was just 2 weeks old for a week as she had a funny turn with her heart and had to go back to hosp for awhile.
it was so nerve racking looking after such a wee baby.

Thats awful that your nephew doesnt see his father that often.
MEN!!!! some of them are just awful!!!

Oh yes we will still be :sex: during ov! I had quite allot ewcm yesterday so here's hoping!!

Really hope af doesnt arrive hun and you get your BFP!! 

Is your Oh back at work yet or has he still got more hols?

did you do anything nice for the weekend?
xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya :wave:

my weekend was good thanks, very tiring with the nephew though, was teaching him how to play rugby haha. The :witch: arrived on Tuesday so onto cycle 25 now :haha:

still waiting on an appt for the Oh at the hospital for them to look at his :spermy: he has 1 week left off from work so I hope they bloody hurry up!!

So how many dpo are you now? & big pat on the back to you looking after a :baby: I have no idea how I'll ever cope with a tiny baby, I won't have a clue what to do I'm sure.. They'll probably take it off me for it's own good :rofl:

sorry it took so long to reply too, once the :witch: arrives I have to steer clear of this site for a day or 2, just till I feel a bit better.

Have you had any more docs appts or tests?

xx


----------



## sbl

Hi lisa,

so sorry to hear af came, chin up tho hun! 

Sure you'll be well able for a new born and you'll be a brill mother!

I'm not too sure how many dpo i am, i thought i was 4 or 5 but i did a test today and had a very very faint positive so if i am i must ovd earlier. 
but i think it's just evap.

its up on hpt gallery if you want to have a look.

Oh and where the hell is toots i hope she is ok!!

Have you heard anything about :spermy: analysis yet???
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya,

I had a little look at the thread you posted... I'm really sorry but I don't see anything where the test line usually is, I see something a little further down right near the join but I'm not sure if thats the right place?

Did you test again this morning, if it was a faint positive yesterday it should be darker today?

We are just waiting on an appt still for OH... It's been a month since we went to the docs, it's so frustrating :brat:

Soooo looking forward to the weekend, its the Mathew st festival this weekend & it's a bank holiday whoo hooo :happydance:

I dunno where she is, it's been a while, I've not even seen her online if you know what I mean, hope she's ok too :thumbup:

Really good luck, hope you get your :bfp: sweetie

:dust:


----------



## sbl

Hi lisa,
thanks for having a look at the test.
I did a clear blue today only cause there were no pink dye tests left in boots and that too was positive but i'm sure its an evap.
o well theres always next month
Yeah the waiting is the worst part of all these tests.
hopefully they you get your apt soon!!
oh sounds like your gonna have a lovely weekend!!
enjoy hun!
xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Heya sbl,

sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, things have been manic here with work & uni work. Just wondering how you got on with the faint positives you were getting? :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hey lisa,
sorry i've been not been around that often and mainly on my phone due to my laptop deciding to give up on me and then my phone decided to do the same!!! :growlmad:

How are u?? Has Oh had his SA yet??

My positives seemed to be nothing my af was late but it arrived so i would say poss chemical. 
Have had other things on my mind recently so havent been concentrating on ttc at all.
how's the studying going???
hope your doing well hun! 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya SBL,

Good to hear from you,but sorry to hear about the :witch:

I'm doing ok thanks, OH did his sample a week ago so just waiting on the results now, probably be about Wed/ Thurs this week. I had an ultrasound too & they found a 5cm cyst on my left ovary, well she thought it was on the ovary but it was blocking the ovary from view so we aren't sure :shrug:

She couldn't believe I wasn't in pain from it though, said it should be causing me serious pains, but I've not felt anything, weird hey. So got an appt now on the 4th Oct to discuss the next steps and see where we go. 

The studying is going ok, exams in 3 weeks eeeekkkk! :shock:

How are you doing? hope it's nothing too stressful thats on your mind. let me know if you need a natter :hugs:

xx


----------



## sbl

OMG lisa, you would think you would've ben in pain from the cyst!!

Hopefully you will get it sorted, they maybe able to give you something to shrink it, if not you will prob have to have it drained/removed.

Hopefully when thats gone you'll get pg quickly!! 
wouldnt that be brill!!!!:thumbup:

Let me know how Oh's SA results go.
fx everything will go well hun.

I'm sure your exams will go well hun. 

Ah i'm fine just found myself getting very down about the ttc and getting nowhere. :cry:

its been so stressful and i wasnt really coping that well.

crying,having panic attacks etc wasnt nice but beginning to feel a bit better now.

they've put my own some meds for anxiety etc so hopefully that will pick me up again.

Gonna put ttc on the back burner till i get that sorted and hopefully after christmas we'll start ttc again.
were gonna go the ntnp route for now.

How is everything else with you?

Has toots been on at all??

some ladies on here the last time i was on were pg now have had mc's.
so sad and so scary.:cry:


:hugs:

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey SBL,

Sorry I've not been around, I've sent you a private message too just incase you don't see this.

I'm ok thanks just been a bit busy with revison for my exams in a week... eeek... Also a little down as we got OH's results & they weren't too good. Low volume (about half what they'd expect) but about 77million per ml which is way higher than usual, but the problem is only 4% excellent progression when they would want to see about 20-30%. They've told him to stop drinking completely, no tea / coffee & to take 1000mg of vit c, magnesium and we both have to go back in a while for further tests. Just all a lot to take at the moment lol. 

How are you? & nope not seen toots for a while either, guess life gets in the way sometimes for us all :dohh:

xx


----------



## sbl

Hi Lisa :hugs:

Sorry to hear Oh's SA didnt come back as good as u had hoped for. :flower:

How is managing with the alcohol ban etc??

I think my Oh would find it quite difficult.

How is ur course going now and when do exams start???

I've been so busy recently this is my first time to actually get a good look at BnB in ages!!
what do u think of the new look??? its odd isnt it...it'll take a while to get used to it i think!!

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey chick :hi: nice to hear from you.

He's not doing so bad with the alcohol ban to be honest, I't been about 8 days now & he's not touched a drop. Some ladies have recently said that I shoudl get him on Maca so I'm off to buy some of that in a little while, he's gonna be rattling soon :haha:

My exams are on Monday and Wednesday - 3 hours each :argh: I'm off work this week doing revision & I am feeling a little better about them now, I'm hopeful I'll at least pass which I wasn't sure about before but I guess it depends on the questions lol!

OH has to do another SA on the 21st October, apparently they need 2 samples of sub fertility :spermy: before they'll diagnose a problem with it :shrug:

I also have another ultrasound on 27th October to see if my cyst is any bigger or smaller, if it's bigger I'll have to have it taken out. After that we have a joint appt with the FS on the 29th November I guess to discuss our next steps, I'd imagine possible IVF, scary as that is!!

How's things going with you? where abouts are you up to now? Hows work going, I presume thats why you are busy.

Yeah the new look is a bit weird, but not too bad. I'm sure we'll get used to it soon.

:hugs: & :dust:

xxx


----------



## sbl

Hey Lisa :hugs:

How are ya??

Maca no idea what that is hun... :dohh: explain pls :haha:

How has ur week of revision gone??
Hope ur exams go well hun! :thumbup:

Are u having any pain from the cyst at all?? my sister had quite a large one when she was prego with last baba. had to have it removed when little guy was only 3 weeks old. poor girl she was distraught leaving him.:cry:

Work is going good and uni but i'm exhausted and sleeping is becoming increasing difficult due to over tiredness. uh and to make matters worse :witch: reared her ugly head this morning 5 days early! 

Had bought a lovely dress to wear out this weekend as its my bday wednesday which i wont get to wear now. oh the joys of being a woman! 

How are u feeling on the IVF route?? It is a scary prospect alrite but hey you dont know yet so keep the spirits up hun!

Glad Oh is doing well with his alcohol ban. Oh this ttc business is a life changing experience eh??

hope your doing well chick.

Oh and Toots if your out there!! come and say HI!!! 

:dust:

xx


----------



## Lisa40

Hiya :hi:

I'm ok thanks but the :witch: got me this morning, ah well at least we can be close cycle buddies again :thumbup: :hugs:

maca is a root herb, comes from somewhere in Peru apparently, is supposed to increase energy & libido in men but my doc says there have been scientific studies that have shown it to increase :spermy: volume and motility, so I thought it can't hurt :shrug:

the week of revision started ok but then I got brain fry so I've kind of given up, figure if I don't know it now... Well it's too late, quite nervous though & I always make myself feel :sick: when I'm nervous, I might just run out of the exam hall :argh: :rofl:

I didn't think I was having pain but I have felt twinges on the left now I know it's there & I've had bad period pain today which I never get, so maybe it's getting bigger :shock: got another appt on 27th though to see how it's doing.

So sorry the :witch: got you too... She's a mean old hag, hopefully she'll be too busy with Halloween to pay us a visit next month. :yipee:

& sorry you're so tired with work and uni, have you got any breaks coming up that you can have a nice chilled time?

I'd still wear the dress, just use a softcup or tampon, you'll be ok, although if it's due to bloating and general feeling like crap I understand, I just want to wear baggy pjs when I'm on. If only I could go out in them :haha:

at least it's sn excuse for your oh to take you somewhere else when you've finished & you can wear it then :happydance:

not too sure how I feel about the ivf.. You have to inject yourself for 30 days.... In the stomach :shock: :argh:

& then I think about all the kids who don't have a home & think maybe it's fate, I said from the beginning I'd rather adopt, just think it would be so rewarding (i know having your own would be too, just feels a bit different I think) but oh would rather his own, so here we are, just not sure I want my own enough to stick needles in my tummy...

The :wine: ban is still going well, almost 2 weeks now, althoughhe's just popped out to get me some goodies to cheer me up and he text me asking if I would like some wine tonight to calm my nerves before my exams, no doubt he'd sneak a few sips... I said no :haha:
he has his next :spermy: analysis on the 21st to see if it's the same as last month, they aren't expecting any change yet but will only confirm sub fertility after 2 tests.

Anyway that's all my news for now, hope you are ok :hugs:

have a good birthday on Wednesday 
xxx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sbl

Hey hun :hugs:

sorry i've not replied i think i got half way through replying a few times and was rudely interupted!! :haha:

i've been sick too with bronchitis so its been pretty shit tbh.

how did the exams go?? 

did oh have his next sa app??? 

I agree on the IVF thing it would be nice to give a child a loving home and i think i would go that route myself but who know's.

good luck with your app 2mro huni and let me know how it went!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Hey SBL,

sorry I've not replied either, things just all been a bit hectic with work & everything. Sorry to hear you've been :sick: hope you are feeling better now. :thumbup:

The exams went ok thanks, don't find out for sure until mid december though so will just have to wait lol.

Yeah the oh had his other appt & he had to go into the clinic to do it, the poor thing. We wont get the results though until the 22nd of this month though as thats our next appointment. My cyst has grown & it's now about 7cm so I think they will be taking it out, said I had one on the right side too this time, about 3cm but they weren't too concerned about that one.

Just still lots of waiting lol.

How are you doing? how's work? 

xx


----------



## sbl

Hello huni!!! :hugs:

great to hear from u!

i'm all better now thanks, was in bits for awhile there but feeling tip top now.

how are u????

delighted to hear ur exams went well, keep me posted on ur results hun.:thumbup:

ah ur poor oh, must be difficult having to do "deposit" :haha: in a clinic
how is he taking everything???

oh gosh ur cyst has gotten bigger, do u know when they'll take it out??

all the waiting must be so frustrating!!

lots of :dust: & :hugs:

xx


----------



## sbl

hey hun :hugs:

just popping by to say :hi:

hope alls ok, havent seen you around in awhile :shrug:

Just wanted to wish you and Oh a happy xmas. :xmas12:

xxx


----------



## sbl

Hi Lisa,

just wanted to let you know I got my bfp yesterday.

I cant quite believe it.

hope your doing ok.
xxx


----------

